# The dreaded "Paw of Death"



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

As I type this it seems like kind of an insignificant matter, but I'm all scratched up so I'd appreciate any advice.

Every morning, Chumlee jumps up on our bed for some cuddle time before we all get up and going. He lays in between DH and I and we both pat him. All is good until he decides to start swinging the Paw of Death 

He lifts one of his paws and swings it, usually hitting one of us in the mouth or scratching our face. He will do this whether he is sitting or lying down. He is very quiet and calm during cuddle time but he can't seem to stop himself from doing this even though we are petting him continually. We try blocking his paw or laying our arm over his foreleg so he can't swing it. He keeps trying to move it until he frees his paw and swings. We tell him "quiet paw" as we gently block him from moving it, but no luck. This morning he caught me squarely in the mouth, giving me a very attractive puffy lip and scratch.

I'm beginning to dread cuddle time. Any suggestions? How is the best way to teach a dog to stop pawing?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla has 4 paws of death. We have started calling her BFO, Big Furry Oaf. She is great for laying still sometimes but then just can't help wiggling over on her back and letting loose with those feet. BFO.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow definitely has the paws of death - we've been slapped, scratched, swatted - all in the name of cuddling, and sometimes while he was even fast asleep. I even got a split lip once. Mommy abuse!

I just secure the front paws when we're snuggling. I hold on to them so that if they start to move, I can hold them down. Not 100% effective, but there's definitely been a reduction in "Mommy abuse."


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bertie does the same thing. I think it's some kind of insecurity/needy thing? He paws your hand or arm until you reach over to pet or scratch him. And if you stop touching him, he will paw for your hand/arm again to tell you to keep going. >.<

I generally will turn over and tell him "NO, SETTLE" and that's all he needs to flop down to go back to sleep.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Roxy sleeps on a mat in our room, every morning as soon as I start waking up Roxy is right there , hops up with her front paws and if I'm not fast enough POW right in the kisser. That paw is deadly.:doh:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is a goof ball, and when we cuddle, he forgets where his feet go, so we often get a paw to the face or a tail in the mouth. DH gets it worse. Cause Bear likes to wrestle with him. We just tell him to settle and try to keep cuddles calm. 

Now, my foster has PAWS OF DESTRUCTION! If you aren't petting her, she will sit and scratch you over and over and over and over again until you pet her again. She does it b/c it works. So when she tries, I tell her no, then if she does it again, I turn my body away and look away and say 'no more'. At that point, she normally huffs off. Sometimes if she gets me BAD, I will yelp 'OUCH' and that gets her to stop too.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I do believe is been discussed on other threads how dangerous goldens are to humans with tail slapping and ball dropping. Let's just add this to the list ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry to laugh but your post as well as all the replies made me laugh out loud, good times!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

"The Paw" strikes again!

This morning during cuddle time, Chum managed to time his swing perfectly and spill DH's coffee all over the bed and DH. :uhoh: Heading for the laundromat later as my comforter is too large for the washer - yuck!

Has anyone been able to train their GR to stop swinging their paws?! It's driving me a little nuts.

My evil twin would like to swaddle Chum like a newborn in a huge blanket with only his head sticking out...


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*You Think You Have It Bad!*

Try living with Newfie paws!!!


NewfieMom


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My girls loves to paw at me when I get home. This is actually an improvement from her jumping on me. I have tried to ignore it and turn around but she will just paw at my backside. I am just doing my best to 'yip' when it really hurts and to just keep saying "no scratch." I am also trying to train her to understand nudging with her nose so that I can ask her to "nudge" instead of "scratch." That probably won't help you much but I think just consistency will eventually pay off. That's how it worked with her jumping on me when I got home. It didn't seem like I was getting through but it slowly got better.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

As many of you know, Maddie was a hellion the first couple of months, and we have the scars to prove it (at least my husband does). But now she is very careful how she interacts. None of it based on our clearly exceptional training. If we are roughhousing with her and we stop, she stops. She never breaks the skin or even clamps down. Lots and lots of teeth flashing and growls though as she wrestles with us. Good girl, Maddie! 

I don't know how to train this, I probably would (after not getting the hint the first or second time) shove the dog off the bed and say "no." in a firm tone of voice. Then I would reward any kind of gentle interaction. 

Someone on this forum is bound to know what to do.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hee Hee! Love the name Chumley.
Gladys does the same thing. Watch out for your eyeballs are my only words of wisdom on this topic.


----------

